# Κι εκεί που νομίζεις ότι τα έχεις δει όλα...



## curry (Jan 29, 2009)

...πέφτεις πάνω σε αυτό: www.kafetzou.gr

Βγάζεις φωτογραφίες το φλιτζάνι του καφέ, τις στέλνεις με e-mail και σου λένε τα μελλούμενα... Αναρωτιέμαι τι σόι τυπάκια σκαρφίστηκαν τέτοια φάμπρικα -λέτε να έχουν και καμία πόρτα που κλείνει όταν φωνάζουν "Βαγγέλη";


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 29, 2009)

Πενία τέχνες κατεργάζεται.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 29, 2009)

Α πα πα, φωτογραφίες! Δεν το διακινδυνεύω. Και αν δεν βγούν καλές και μου πει άρες μάρες...Τρομάζω και μόνο στη σκέψη!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 29, 2009)

Πού είναι μια φιλενάδα μου, που ήθελε να πατεντάρει το domain name de-eye dot com (το πιάσατε το υπονοούμενο;;)) εδώ και καιρό. Μιλάμε, είναι χρόνια μπροστά αυτή η κοπέλα...


----------



## curry (Jan 29, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Πού είναι μια φιλενάδα μου, που ήθελε να πατεντάρει το domain name de-eye dot com (το πιάσατε το υπονοούμενο;;)) εδώ και καιρό. Μιλάμε, είναι χρόνια μπροστά αυτή η κοπέλα...



Να την παραπέμψεις, ζητάνε συνεργάτες


----------



## La usurpadora (Jan 29, 2009)

Και πληρώνεις με το paypal. Δεν το πιστεύω. Δεν το πιστεύω. Δεν το πιστεύω.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 29, 2009)

Άσε, έχει ανοίξει σχολή στο είδος  Θα την καλέσω που είναι και του σιναφιού (του μεταφραστικού), να μας τα πει και η ίδια.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jan 29, 2009)

Να πω κι εγώ μια παροιμία; 
The devil will find work for idle hands to do.
(Το 'πε κι ο Morrissey.)

Πάντως και technical support department έχουν και γίνονται και προσλήψεις εν καιρώ κρίσεως ("_αν ξέρετε να διαβάζετε φλυτζάνι επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου εδώ_"). Εγώ ξέρω όχι απλώς να διαβάζω, αλλά και να μεταφράζω φλυτζάνι. Να στείλω;


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 29, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Να πω κι εγώ μια παροιμία;
> The devil will find work for idle hands to do.
> (Το 'πε κι ο Morrissey.)
> 
> Πάντως και technical support department έχουν και γίνονται και προσλήψεις εν καιρώ κρίσεως ("_αν ξέρετε να διαβάζετε φλυτζάνι επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου εδώ_"). Εγώ ξέρω όχι απλώς να διαβάζω, αλλά και να μεταφράζω φλυτζάνι. Να στείλω;



Εσύ την έχεις σίγουρη τη δουλειά! Θα συνεργαστείτε και με την αλλοδαπή! Μιλάμε μια νέα καριέρα σου ανοίγεται!


----------



## curry (Jan 29, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Πάντως και technical support department έχουν και γίνονται και προσλήψεις εν καιρώ κρίσεως ("_αν ξέρετε να διαβάζετε φλυτζάνι επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου εδώ_"). Εγώ ξέρω όχι απλώς να διαβάζω, αλλά και να μεταφράζω φλυτζάνι. Να στείλω;



Κοίτα να δεις που θα καταλήξει πολυεθνική σε λίγα χρόνια


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 29, 2009)

Αν δεν διαβάζει φρέντο, φρεντοτσίνο και όλα τα εις -τσίνο, δεν έχει κανένα μέλλον σ'αυτή την "τρέντι" γωνιά της Ευρώπης...


----------



## La usurpadora (Jan 29, 2009)

Για τους ξένους φίλους μας, γιατί να μην τους βάλει και tutorial για το πώς ψήνεται ο τούρκικος; Επίσης, έτσι θα μπορεί να κάνει και online μαγαζί που θα πουλάει καφέδες, αλλά και φλυτζανάκια.
Μιλάμε για χρυσωρυχείο!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 29, 2009)

La usurpadora said:


> Για τους ξένους φίλους μας, γιατί να μην τους βάλει και tutorial για το πώς ψήνεται ο τούρκικος; Επίσης, έτσι θα μπορεί να κάνει και online μαγαζί που θα πουλάει καφέδες, αλλά και φλυτζανάκια.
> Μιλάμε για χρυσωρυχείο!



Όχι μόνο πώς ψήνεται! Αλλά και tips, π.χ. ότι πρέπει να πίνεις πάντα από την ίδια μεριά του φλυτζανιού, μόλις τελειώσεις τον καφέ πρέπει να κάνεις κυκλικές κινήσεις στο φλυτζάνι και ΜΕΤΑ να το αναποδογυρίσεις.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 29, 2009)

Ναι, και θα διδάσκονται και οι διάφορες σχολές, π.χ. στην Τουρκία το αδειάζουν από τη μία πλευρά και σου λένε και το πιατάκι (μη βαράτε, σε χωριό της Μαύρης Θάλασσας ήμουν 15 μέρες, πώς να περάσει η ώρα...)


----------



## La usurpadora (Jan 29, 2009)

Τελικά, μάλλον επηρεάστηκα από εδώ.


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 29, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Ναι, και θα διδάσκονται και οι διάφορες σχολές, π.χ. στην Τουρκία το αδειάζουν από τη μία πλευρά και σου λένε και το πιατάκι (μη βαράτε, σε χωριό της Μαύρης Θάλασσας ήμουν 15 μέρες, πώς να περάσει η ώρα...)



Είσαι όμως κοσμογκέρλ! Πάντα όπου πάει το διεθνές jet set, από πίσω κι εσύ!


----------



## curry (Jan 29, 2009)

Pink Panther said:


> Όχι μόνο πώς ψήνεται! Αλλά και tips, π.χ. ότι πρέπει να πίνεις πάντα από την ίδια μεριά του φλυτζανιού, μόλις τελειώσεις τον καφέ πρέπει να κάνεις κυκλικές κινήσεις στο φλυτζάνι και ΜΕΤΑ να το αναποδογυρίσεις.



Pink, δεν το μελέτησες καλά το site! Φυσικά και έχει οδηγίες!


----------



## curry (Jan 29, 2009)

La usurpadora said:


> Τελικά, μάλλον επηρεάστηκα από εδώ.



Καλά, εσύ είσαι σεσημασμένη εδώ και καιρό...


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 29, 2009)

curry said:


> Pink, δεν το μελέτησες καλά το site! Φυσικά και έχει οδηγίες!



Άχου, χίλια συγγνώμη! Για τιμωρία θα πιω 100 καφέδες και θα ακολουθήσω τις οδηγίες κατά γράμμα!


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2009)

_Όταν τελειώσει ο καφές δεν το πίνουμε μέχρι να μείνει ο τζελβές [κατακάθι] τελείως στεγνός. _

Καλημέρα. Καλά, από πού είναι αυτή που το έγραψε και λέει τζελβέ τον ντελβέ.

*ντελβές *ο [delvés] : (οικ.) το κατακάθι του καφέ. [τουρκ. telve -ς με ηχηροπ. του αρχικού [t > d] από συμπροφ. με το άρθρο στην αιτ.]


(Καθείς εφ' ω ετάχθη.)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 29, 2009)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Καλά, από πού είναι αυτή που το έγραψε και λέει τζελβέ τον ντελβέ.


Από τη Βόρεια Ελλάδα, πιθανότατα δε από τη Θεσσαλονίκη, καθώς registrar τού kafetzou.gr είναι η .:banet A.E..

(Καθείς εφ' ω ετάχθη, πράγματι.)


----------



## Aeriko (Jan 29, 2009)

Έχει και το σουρεάλ στοιχείο του:
"Αν έχετε οποιαδήποτε απορία για τεχνικά θέματα, συνδεθείτε με το σύστημα τεχνικής υποστήριξης. Παρακαλώ μην στέλνετε φλυτζάνια στις σελίδες της τεχνικής υποστήριξης..."


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Πού είναι μια φιλενάδα μου, που ήθελε να πατεντάρει το domain name de-eye dot com (το πιάσατε το υπονοούμενο;;)) εδώ και καιρό. Μιλάμε, είναι χρόνια μπροστά αυτή η κοπέλα...


Παιδιά, ένα θα σας πω: http://www.paretria.gr/ourvision.html


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2010)

BUMP: το κατακάθι του καφέ είναι *ντελβές*. Στο διαδίκτυο, στα λεξικά, στο slang.gr και στη Βικιπαίδεια, η οποία γράφει:

Η δημώδης λήξη *ντελβές (ο)* προέρχεται από την τουρκική λέξη «telve», που σημαίνει το κατακάθι ροφήματος και συνηθέστερα του καφέ στο φλιτζάνι. Η λέξη έγινε περισσότερο γνωστή στο πληθυντικό «ντελβέδες», από την αναφορά της στη κινηματογραφική σκηνή από την ηθοποιό Γεωργία Βασιλειάδου σε ρόλο καφετζού.

Επίσης, προπολεμικά «ντελβέδες» αποκαλούσαν οι εργάτες του λιμένα Πειραιά τους συναδέλφους τους που δούλευαν στο καθαρισμό των υφάλων των πλοίων στις δεξαμενές Βασιλειάδη που μύριζαν από την τραγάνα που έπεφτε στα ρούχα τους και πλατσούριζαν στα νερά των δεξαμενών αυτών.

Ακόμη ως έκφραση απευθυνόμενη σε άτομο ή άτομα, που λεγόταν κυρίως στις περιοχές Καμίνια και Δραπετσώνα του Πειραιά αποτελούσε βρισιά π.χ. «Ρε Ντελβέ» ή «Ντελβέδες του Ντουνιά» (=κατακάθια της κοινωνίας).​


----------



## Palavra (Dec 24, 2010)

Τα έχεις ξαναπεί, λίγα ποστ πιο πίσω :


nickel said:


> _Όταν τελειώσει ο καφές δεν το πίνουμε μέχρι να μείνει ο τζελβές [κατακάθι] τελείως στεγνός. _
> Καλημέρα. Καλά, από πού είναι αυτή που το έγραψε και λέει τζελβέ τον ντελβέ.
> 
> *ντελβές *ο [delvés] : (οικ.) το κατακάθι του καφέ. [τουρκ. telve -ς με ηχηροπ. του αρχικού [t > d] από συμπροφ. με το άρθρο στην αιτ.]
> (Καθείς εφ' ω ετάχθη.)


----------

